# Welcome



## Miss_Magickal (Jul 19, 2004)

This is so great. Our little club now has its own forum on the best site............I am so grateful that you all helped us out by giving us a chance on the forum.....
Thanks so much for this chance. It will be such a learning curve for me as I have never been a moderator before........
god.......I am probably rambling but thanks to slatey, slatey junior , africanciclidau and all the other admin people...........

I hope that I can make you all proud and that everyone will make our little group welcome and come on in and join us


----------



## ad (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi MM
Its great you are able to keep your group active.
Can you give a little background to your club for us. Its aims and goals etc.
also what range is considered the central coast?
Cheers
ad.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

And how about a little bit about ur self while ur there? how long ur last forum lasted. interests. well u get the idea.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Slateman (Jul 19, 2004)

I do not know to much about frogs, but I hope that this forum give me oportunity to learn bit.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 19, 2004)

welcome to you MM and your coastal reptile and amphibian group.
Hugsta


----------



## soulweaver (Jul 19, 2004)

is this thread for sale?


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 19, 2004)

Welcome aboard MM and all your fellow froggers  My claim to fame in the froggy world is miniscule but I have bred L. Infrafrenata so know a tiny little bit about them


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Jul 19, 2004)

You wanted to know a little about me...........I am a 28 yr old mum of millions, I work full time at red rooster ( no crap please) Went back to work for the first time in 5 1/2 years in march. I have only just become a member of the Central Coast Frog and Reptile group earlier in the year, I am a St John ambulance volunteer and I was volunteering at the ARP before I started working..........will be going back there soon though.......I am really interested in reptile, the net, bbqs at my house and all my kiddoes, and of course razza..............

Our group is all about teaching kids about reptiles and to have a group of people with a common interest, and had no place to meet and no club.........But we have decided to evolve and join forces with the aussiepythons team..............so here we are...........

we are looking for new blood..............


----------



## Switch (Jul 19, 2004)

Nice to see you guys HOP on board....hehehe sorry couldnt resist that one......suprised i beat Afro to it.
Welcome, hope it works out and itll be great to see some photos and learn a little about out amphibious friends.
How many members do you have ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

so whats it like being the mother of millions...all those little mouths to feed.  is it a chalanging hobby?


----------



## eddy (Jul 20, 2004)

Well welcome M M nice to meet ya hope to be reading some interesting posts from ya soon


----------



## Vat69 (Jul 20, 2004)

It seems I'm quite behind in the times. I've been a member of the CC Herp group for a few years now (until it recently,and very unfortunetly folded) and I have no idea what you've started here. Were you a part of the administration of the group? Is this some kind of semi-official move for the group? How many ppl from the club have been informed about this?


> But we have decided to evolve and join forces with the aussiepythons team..............so here we are...........


Who is "we"?
I've very interested to see how this works out.


----------



## instar (Jul 20, 2004)

welcome, welcome, im getting some, 
l. caerula soon myself, havent kept them for 16 years or so, so ill have to relearn some. P.S Hi Razza !


----------



## rodentrancher (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi MM, we are in SA, not in your area, but have 4 GTF's which we hope to breed next year. Dave already has the Rain Chamber built. Has to put in the sprinkler(spray) system yet to finish it off. Hopefully we will be successful with the breeding. We are lucky enough to have our own food on hand as we breed crickets, speckled feeder roaches and mealworms as well as the obvious mice n rats. LOL. Cheers Cheryl and Dave


----------



## earthmother (Jul 22, 2004)

Miss? What is this?

We named it a motorbike, because it sounds like one. lol


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Jul 23, 2004)

Earthmother...........

I can only assume that it is an amphibian of some sort.......A Cane toad maybe?????


I dont know much about frogs more snakes and lizzies......

Can anyone else help us out??????


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 23, 2004)

it's definately not a toad. Has strangely got some Green Tree frog about it, even though it isn't one - MY GOD, A HYBRID!!!!! AAArrrrrrggggggggg.....................


----------



## ozherpconservation (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't really know anything about frogs but to me it looks like a peron's tree frog. Probably the most common frog on the Central coast!

What are the reasons for the group folding? I know Peter is a busy man and everything but couldn't you just get a new president to kick things into shape?

I was an executive commitee member of the group for a few years (until I moved interstate) and I just think its a shame to see it go!

Daniel


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes I reckon you're right. I had a look and this was all I could find that resembled it.

Peron's Tree Frog Litoria peronii






Great frog site for identification purposes.
http://www.viridans.com/best/frog/bestfrog.htm


----------



## Alexahnder (Jul 24, 2004)

The problem with identifying frogs is that you cannot rely on colour or pattern at all. I agree that it is Litoria peronii due to its body shape and thigh colour. L. peronii aren't the most common frog species on the central coast. The most common frog throughout eastern is definatly the Striped Marsh Frog, Limnodastynes peronii. Stripys have addapted to a surburban lifestyle and are somewhat resiliant to chytrid fungas.

All litoria are beautiful frogs, my favourite being Green and Golden Bell Frogs, litoria aurea, which i had the previliage of working with over the past few months. 

Alexahnder


----------



## Cooperkasparek (Jul 26, 2004)

so what tipe of frogs do you have


----------

